# Lynda.com hacked, 55,000 users affected.



## LDS (Dec 18, 2016)

The Register reports Lynda.com has been hacked, and 55,000 user data has been accessed.

More at http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/18/linkedin_lynda_breach/

If you use, or used the service, you may want at least to change the password.


----------

